# Torres to leave Liverpool



## Sprinta

understandable really as he wants to play in the Premier League next year as well


----------



## 96299

Oh I do hope he's a Chelsea player by tonight.  

steve


----------



## CliffyP

Chigman said:


> Oh I do hope he's a Chelsea player by tonight.
> 
> steve


As a life long Liverpool Supporter, so do I :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

Cliffy,fully agree ,if he dont want to play for the club ,Chelsea are welcome to him.
Started watching the pool when Billy Liddel was in his last season.



Les


----------



## dragabed

*torres to leave liverpool*

i allso watched liverpool in those days my dad scouted for them and in the sixties i had the pleasure to meat the great billy liddel each saturday evening at the west derby conservative club.
he was a gentleman and a christian.
he only ever sipped orange juice
torres - it could be the best way forward for liverpool wish he was going back home not to chelsea


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Torres heading for CFC?

That is Chesterfield Football Club I presume!

I hope not - he's not good enough to play alongside Jack Lester.


----------



## 96299

Welcome aboard Fernando.  8) Well, subject to a medical that is.

Steve


----------



## grandadbaza

Chelsea fans will just have to hope that Torres has the same effect on them as he had on the pool , he helped get them in the relegation zone


----------



## motormouth

He might have been worth 50 million a couple of seasons ago, but on recent form and that shown for Spain in the world cup, not so sure. However, IF he regains his form then it could be money well spent. That's if anyone is worth 50 million which of course they are not. As for Andy Carroll costing 35 million, your'e 'aving a larf guv.
I see Chelsea lost another 70 million last financial year. Man Utd's debts are well documented and the Glazers obviously won't let Fergie spend, something he desperately needs to do to bolster a very ordinary midfield.
I just wonder how long it will be before all these foreign owners pull the plug and leave British football bankrupt.


----------



## 96299

grandadbaza said:


> Chelsea fans will just have to hope that Torres has the same effect on them as he had on the pool , he helped get them in the relegation zone


All this jealousy is normal I suppose. :roll:

I just hope he plays against the pool at Stamford bridge on sunday. :lol:

Steve


----------



## orian

Chigman said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea fans will just have to hope that Torres has the same effect on them as he had on the pool , he helped get them in the relegation zone
> 
> 
> 
> All this jealousy is normal I suppose. :roll:
> 
> I just hope he plays against the pool at Stamford bridge on sunday. :lol:
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

So do I, then Torres can see a good striker in action, Suarez.


----------



## jimmyd0g

Sorry, but Carroll £35m? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## t2000

Carrol cant have much ambition whats he gonna win there?
have a laugh when i think of neil sedaka hit
Oh carrol i am but a fool.............


----------



## overthemoon

Torres to earn £150.000.00 PER WEEK at CFC. That is just bl-dy obscene money, yes, I am very jealous but come on!


----------



## 96299

jimmyd0g said:


> Sorry, but Carroll £35m? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep-my thoughts exactly. You have got to be a mug punter to take that gamble.  Makes Torres look like a snip.

Steve


----------



## Telbell

Sorry this'll be lengthy but had to come in on this one!

Be careful Steve

When Chelsea paid £30m for Shevchenko (£53m today's value), everyone thought they were getting a world-class striker. Instead they got some confused Ukrainian bumbling around with roughly the same scoring rate as his freebie fellow countryman, Voronin (less the divine ponytail, more the bovine ponytail). Within a few years, it was Shevchenko who was the free transfer.

Note the Michael Owen situation too-good clubs sell people when they're past their best.

Re Carroll: see this:
Him v "El Sulko"
(Carroll's figures first)

Goals: 11-9
Assists: 3-2
Mins/Goal: 148/211
Shots/Goal: 5.5/6.7
Conversion Rate: 18.3 %/15.0%
Source: Opta.

Look at it too from a business point of view: Net cost to Liverpool for Suarez and Carroll was £2m after selling Torres and Babel. So for £2m they've got two young players, one proven and one with tremendous potential and got rid of a 27yr old "good striker" with form for injury problems...and well, Babel :lol:

Good chance too that in time (3/4 years?? Carroll could be sold at a decent profit to allow the club to further invest in players. Torres? Likely that at least from the age of 28 his stock, as value, will dramatically decrease....given the FFP Rules it's probably happened already.

It's not just about the "here and now" (or in Abramovichj's terms "****....if I don't do sommat quick & get someone in to get us this Champions League Trophy I'll be crucified by the fans....shell out what you have to & get Torres") and LFC owners are here for the long haul.

See this too:
From lfc .tv

Andy Carroll: The view from Newcastle

Michael Martin from the Newcastle United fanzine True Faith tells us what we can expect from our record signing Andy Carroll…

To say we Newcastle United supporters are devastated by the loss of Andy Carroll is probably an under-statement. I can only compare his departure to Rooney's transfer to Man Utd from your good friends Everton in recent years.

Carroll was/is, absolutely 100 per cent, one of us. Born and bred only a mile or so from the Dunston community that gave the world the one and only Paul Gascoigne in the team's district of Gateshead, Carroll's Geordie credentials are absolutely impeccable. When he signed a five-year contract and grew in stature when he put on a No.9 shirt worn with distinction by the likes of Shearer, Ferdinand, Cole, Macdonald, Davies, White, Milburn, Gallacher, we all thought we had a local icon in the making.

What's not to like about Andy Carroll? He's massive and by and large unplayable in the air, as John Terry testified. He has pace, courage, is clever on the ground and he knows where the net is. His control is tremendous, a good first touch but you'll love the way he can twist his body round to take the ball on his chest and keep moving all in one go. You'll love the way that when he's on the deck he bounces back up like a rubber ball. He obviously loves being a footballer and wants to play. He has that something in him you'll recognise in Steven Gerrard. On the park, he has a decent temperament. He's not easy wind up and, of course, he's a difficult lad to bully given the size of him.

Off the park, he's had his moments but although I've not been in his company, plenty that have attest to a decent, straightforward, working-class lad.

You aren't buying the finished product. He will make mistakes but he'll come on and as a tip, he'll be a better No.9 than Alan Shearer when he's fully formed. Not that he shares a striker's style with our ex-centre-forward. He's more often compared to Duncan Ferguson. I wish him all of the best and we'd have him back in a heart-beat.

Michael Martin, true faith, Newcastle United Fanzine also at http://www.true-faith.co.uk"

EVERY transfer, in or out, is a gamble, and is subjective so far as whether or not they are "successful"....and no-one really kjnows till they players have left again.

BTW-some one asked "I see Carroll's injured...how long is he out for?" Reply: Usually about four in the morning" 
:lol:
(PS- bear in mind wages too- Carroll's said to be on less than half of Torres weekly income so could turn out to be good business all round)

PPS- This link's interesting
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...uropes-elite-led-to-manic-monday-2201267.html


----------



## 96299

Hi Tel

As I've already said, it is a massive gamble for us but, the price for every footballer on offer was a complete joke in my book, and 35 mil for Andy Carrol I thought was just unbelievable, as at the moment I don't see enough in him to call him a good footballer let alone a great one. Torres on the other hand is proven but alot will depend on how he has coped with past injuries and how he feels at the club after a few months. All I feel from Pool supporters is sour grapes about this wherever i have read about him on the Internet, deep down I think you all know you haven't got a replacement for Torres, which to be fair is a hard act to follow. Time will tell, and it ain't my millions being spent.  

As I've also mentioned before, our best signing in my book was David Luiz from Benfica who at 21 mil and 22 years old seems a reasonable buy at today's prices, so we can do good business to you know.  

catch us if you can :lol: 

Steve


----------



## CliffyP

Chigman said:


> Hi Tel
> 
> As I've already said, it is a massive gamble for us but, the price for every footballer on offer was a complete joke in my book, and 35 mil for Andy Carrol I thought was just unbelievable, as at the moment I don't see enough in him to call him a good footballer let alone a great one. Torres on the other hand is proven but alot will depend on how he has coped with past injuries and how he feels at the club after a few months. All I feel from Pool supporters is sour grapes about this wherever i have read about him on the Internet, deep down I think you all know you haven't got a replacement for Torres, which to be fair is a hard act to follow. Time will tell, and it ain't my millions being spent.
> 
> As I've also mentioned before, our best signing in my book was David Luiz from Benfica who at 21 mil and 22 years old seems a reasonable buy at today's prices, so we can do good business to you know.
> 
> catch us if you can :lol:
> 
> We will see how fit Torres is when he plays the Pool and gets the kicking he's been asking for :wink:
> 
> Great stats by Tel, whats the stats on Suarez, he's no slouch is he ?.
> 
> By the way, I think the catch us if you can should be the other wat around :roll: , in about thirty years if your lucky


----------



## 96299

CliffyP said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tel
> 
> As I've already said, it is a massive gamble for us but, the price for every footballer on offer was a complete joke in my book, and 35 mil for Andy Carrol I thought was just unbelievable, as at the moment I don't see enough in him to call him a good footballer let alone a great one. Torres on the other hand is proven but alot will depend on how he has coped with past injuries and how he feels at the club after a few months. All I feel from Pool supporters is sour grapes about this wherever i have read about him on the Internet, deep down I think you all know you haven't got a replacement for Torres, which to be fair is a hard act to follow. Time will tell, and it ain't my millions being spent.
> 
> As I've also mentioned before, our best signing in my book was David Luiz from Benfica who at 21 mil and 22 years old seems a reasonable buy at today's prices, so we can do good business to you know.
> 
> catch us if you can :lol:
> 
> Quote
> We will see how fit Torres is when he plays the Pool and gets the kicking he's been asking for :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> See what i mean-sour grapes. Why else would you say that? :roll:
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## CliffyP

Chigman said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tel
> 
> As I've already said, it is a massive gamble for us but, the price for every footballer on offer was a complete joke in my book, and 35 mil for Andy Carrol I thought was just unbelievable, as at the moment I don't see enough in him to call him a good footballer let alone a great one. Torres on the other hand is proven but alot will depend on how he has coped with past injuries and how he feels at the club after a few months. All I feel from Pool supporters is sour grapes about this wherever i have read about him on the Internet, deep down I think you all know you haven't got a replacement for Torres, which to be fair is a hard act to follow. Time will tell, and it ain't my millions being spent.
> 
> As I've also mentioned before, our best signing in my book was David Luiz from Benfica who at 21 mil and 22 years old seems a reasonable buy at today's prices, so we can do good business to you know.
> 
> catch us if you can :lol:
> 
> Quote
> We will see how fit Torres is when he plays the Pool and gets the kicking he's been asking for :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> See what i mean-sour grapes. Why else would you say that? :roll:
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sour grapes, as you will see in my earlier post, I am just glad to see him go. I would have have done a swap just to get Yossi back.
> Now Kuyt going I would be upset  , twice the work rate, gives 100%, head never goes down ( a Liverpool Player).
> 
> After the world cup, I am suprised anyone would want him
> 
> I can honestly say, hand on heart I am glad to see him go, you will be glad you've got Drogba believe me :wink:
> (Now if you ever want to sell him  )
Click to expand...


----------



## 96299

CliffyP said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tel
> 
> As I've already said, it is a massive gamble for us but, the price for every footballer on offer was a complete joke in my book, and 35 mil for Andy Carrol I thought was just unbelievable, as at the moment I don't see enough in him to call him a good footballer let alone a great one. Torres on the other hand is proven but alot will depend on how he has coped with past injuries and how he feels at the club after a few months. All I feel from Pool supporters is sour grapes about this wherever i have read about him on the Internet, deep down I think you all know you haven't got a replacement for Torres, which to be fair is a hard act to follow. Time will tell, and it ain't my millions being spent.
> 
> As I've also mentioned before, our best signing in my book was David Luiz from Benfica who at 21 mil and 22 years old seems a reasonable buy at today's prices, so we can do good business to you know.
> 
> catch us if you can :lol:
> 
> Quote
> We will see how fit Torres is when he plays the Pool and gets the kicking he's been asking for :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> See what i mean-sour grapes. Why else would you say that? :roll:
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sour grapes, as you will see in my earlier post, I am just glad to see him go. I would have have done a swap just to get Yossi back.
> Now Kuyt going I would be upset  , twice the work rate, gives 100%, head never goes down ( a Liverpool Player).
> 
> After the world cup, I am suprised anyone would want him
> 
> I can honestly say, hand on heart I am glad to see him go, you will be glad you've got Drogba believe me :wink:
> (Now if you ever want to sell him  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we will just have to wait and see, thats all we can do. If he's a wrong'n, ship him out again. Easy come easy go. 8O You might have to do the same with Carrol?
> 
> steve
> 
> ps we already have one sulk in Anelka, dont want two that's for sure. :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Telbell

> but, the price for every footballer on offer was a complete joke in my book,


Yes Steve....and who ultimately is to blame for that....none other than your esteemed owner, of debateable honesty....'twas he who set off the crazy prices in the first place :wink:

"Sour Grapes"....absolutely not. But as I said on t'other thread there is considerable bitterness concerning the timing of his transfer request, not just towards him ,but towards those within your club who decided to push for this at such short notice...an intentional strategy without doubt.

No- Torres is a "good" striker-if his attitude and fitness levels change he may serve you well.

But whereas most players who leave us do so with "thanks for the memories", good grace, and good luck-that certainly can't be said for "el sulko"


----------



## Telbell

Cliffy P

Your wish is my command! :lol:

See here:
http://www.kopsource.com/2011/02/luis-suarez-everything-you-need-to-know/

57 goals in 63 starts....not bad eh?. But the Assists too are noteworthy

And less than half the price of Torres

and can be used as goalkeeper too

:lol:

The link is worth a read


----------



## 96299

Telbell said:


> but, the price for every footballer on offer was a complete joke in my book,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Steve....and who ultimately is to blame for that....none other than your esteemed owner, of debateable honesty....'twas he who set off the crazy prices in the first place :wink:
> "
Click to expand...

True enough Tel but, to him 50 mil must seem like nothing, and therefore dont mind paying the high prices, a bit like a tenner to me is small fry, but to a tramp it would feel like a million quid. :lol: that dont make it right though but probably just how it is for him and all that mega wealth.

How come no-one ever attacked Man City for their lavish spending antics? Soon as Chels do it, we're trying to buy the title and all sorts :roll: Must be down to the silver ware we have won recently then-sorry, bought !

cant wait for Sunday.

Steve


----------



## CliffyP

Telbell said:


> Cliffy P
> 
> Your wish is my command! :lol:
> 
> See here:
> http://www.kopsource.com/2011/02/luis-suarez-everything-you-need-to-know/
> 
> 57 goals in 63 starts....not bad eh?. But the Assists too are noteworthy
> 
> And less than half the price of Torres
> 
> and can be used as goalkeeper too
> 
> :lol:
> 
> The link is worth a read


I wonder if he's got a brother.  
The only thing Torres bites is his bottom lip :roll:

57 out of 63, I thought he was better than that


----------



## fdhadi

I remember King Kenny at Blackburn paying 10mil for Shearer, at the time a British transfer record.

Shearer had scored 4 goals in 34 games for the saints (Southampton) so obviously had "class".

Look what Kenny turned Shearer into.

Long live the KING.

Oh, and no sour grapes here honestly, happy with what Kenny has done.

At least the wages Torres is on now he should be able to tax his car :wink:


----------



## CliffyP

CliffyP said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy P
> 
> Your wish is my command! :lol:
> 
> See here:
> http://www.kopsource.com/2011/02/luis-suarez-everything-you-need-to-know/
> 
> 57 goals in 63 starts....not bad eh?. But the Assists too are noteworthy
> 
> And less than half the price of Torres
> 
> and can be used as goalkeeper too
> 
> :lol:
> 
> The link is worth a read
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's got a brother.
> The only thing Torres bites is his bottom lip :roll:
> 
> 57 out of 63, I thought he was better than that
Click to expand...

Well 58 out of 64 that sounds better eh :wink:

16 mins on the pitch, I suppose he's still a bit jet lagged, may improve eh.

Torres, Torres who :roll:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

I heard the Torres deal nearly fell through at the last minute as his wife couldn't agree terms with John Terry


----------



## CliffyP

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> I heard the Torres deal nearly fell through at the last minute as his wife couldn't agree terms with John Terry


Ask Peter Beardsley about living next door to K.D.   :roll:


----------



## Telbell

> How come no-one ever attacked Man City for their lavish spending antics? Soon as Chels do it, we're trying to buy the title and all sorts Rolling Eyes Must be down to the silver ware we have won recently then-sorry, bought !


Oh Steve- you've hit a bit of nerve again!

C,mon now - even the most die hard chavskis know that Abramovich's is filthy lucre...not that I expect them to care.

This is worth a read-a lot about his great friend and "business partner" Berezovsky-quite disturbing really
http://www.amazon.com/Godfather-Kre...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296533859&sr=8-1

Oh, and the author of that book, a Forbes reporter, was later shot dead in Moscow after being sued by Berezovsky. Coincident I'm sure.

Wilkipedia and ab'vitch's association with Berezovsky:

"in 1993, Abramovich founded Mekong. He began selling oil from Noyabrsk. Eventually, he met fellow Russian businessman and entrepreneur Boris Berezovsky.

According to two different sources, he first met Berezovsky either at a meeting of the Russian businessmen in the Caribbean in 1993[21] or in the summer of 1995 on the yacht of his friend Pyotr Aven.[22]

Berezovsky introduced Abramovich to "the family", the close circle around the then president, Boris Yeltsin, which included his daughter Tatyana Dyachenko and chief security adviser, Alexander Korzhakov.[21]

Together with Berezovsky, Abramovich founded the offshore company Gibraltar-registered Runicom Ltd. and five Western European subsidiaries. Abramovich headed the Moscow affiliate of the Swiss firm, Runicom S.A. In August 1995, Sibneft was created by Boris Yeltsin's presidential decree. It was rumored that Abramovich was the chief of the organization with Berezovsky promoting the business in higher circles.[23][24]"

It's worth reading the whole Wilkipedia page.

At least our owners have a genuine interest in Sport and publicly stated they want to be "winners"

You're right that 50mill is nowt to him
Seen this?
http://www.cracked.com/article_18818_5-awesome-vehicles-extremely-wealthy-and-insane.html

Saw the yacht whilst it was at Hamburg being kitted out...immense!

and this?
http://www.artinfo.com/news/story/3...-roman-abramovich-buys-an-island-for-his-art/

Well at least UEFA are on his case vis a vis Fair Play Rules!! :lol: :lol:

And another "interesting" link here:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article470265.ece
:wink:


----------



## 96299

Sorry Tel, I dont really do stats or stories, in fact I dont give two monkeys about RA himself, as long as he looks after my club I'm happy, life to short and all that to be worrying about stats and what his background has been. Like the stats they give out on a Ford super Sunday afternoon, they mean nothing, well not to me anyway.

"At least our owners have a genuine interest in Sport and publicly stated they want to be "winners" 

Torres said something along those lines as well. :lol: Talk is cheep mate, dont count your chickens and all that.  

Steve


----------



## Telbell

> Sorry Tel, I dont really do stats or stories,


Yeah...some stats are hard to swallow eh Steve
eg 
" European Cups....Liverpool Five........Chelsea Nil" ? :lol:

Anyway, you asked the question about why Chelsea get stick for spending cash and others don't....just proffering a reason- don't shoot the messenger :wink:


----------



## 96299

Telbell said:


> Sorry Tel, I dont really do stats or stories,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...some stats are hard to swallow eh Steve
> eg
> " European Cups....Liverpool Five........Chelsea Nil" ? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, you asked the question about why Chelsea get stick for spending cash and others don't....just proffering a reason- don't shoot the messenger :wink:
Click to expand...

Nice to reminisce Tel. :lol: Dont live on past achievments mate, it will drive you insane, think of the future, whats gone is gone. :wink: Q. When was the last time you won the prem? Oh I'm sorry, it wasn't the prem then was it. What was that league called now. :lol:

Steve


----------



## CliffyP

Chigman said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Tel, I dont really do stats or stories,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...some stats are hard to swallow eh Steve
> eg
> " European Cups....Liverpool Five........Chelsea Nil" ? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, you asked the question about why Chelsea get stick for spending cash and others don't....just proffering a reason- don't shoot the messenger :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to reminisce Tel. :lol: Dont live on past achievments mate, it will drive you insane, think of the future, whats gone is gone. :wink: Q. When was the last time you won the prem? Oh I'm sorry, it wasn't the prem then was it. What was that league called now. :lol:
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Was the last time Chelsea won something in the past :? , or are they winning things in the future now :roll:

By the way Prem/First Div counts the same in record books, by the way 17 times  Chelsea :roll:


----------



## bognormike

I thought maybe by the number of posts in this thread, and the earnest discussion between supporters of (mainly) Liverpool & Chelsea, it had been put in the wrong place, and should have been in the "football thread for football fans ", but it seems not - the original post is still quite a good joke :lol: 8)


----------



## 96299

CliffyP said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Tel, I dont really do stats or stories,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...some stats are hard to swallow eh Steve
> eg
> " European Cups....Liverpool Five........Chelsea Nil" ? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, you asked the question about why Chelsea get stick for spending cash and others don't....just proffering a reason- don't shoot the messenger :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to reminisce Tel. :lol: Dont live on past achievments mate, it will drive you insane, think of the future, whats gone is gone. :wink: Q. When was the last time you won the prem? Oh I'm sorry, it wasn't the prem then was it. What was that league called now. :lol:
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the last time Chelsea won something in the past :? , or are they winning things in the future now :roll:
> 
> By the way Prem/First Div counts the same in record books, by the way 17 times  Chelsea :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Yeah yeah- Wotever. we don't have to blow the dust off our silverware to read the inscriptions though. :lol: keep playing in the plastic European cup, it suits you sir. :lol: And it's along way from the giddy heights of yesteryear innit. :wink:

Steve


----------



## CliffyP

[Yeah yeah- Wotever. we don't have to blow the dust off our silverware to read the inscriptions though. :lol: keep playing in the plastic European cup, it suits you sir. :lol: And it's along way from the giddy heights of yesteryear innit. :wink:

Steve[/quote]

When did Chelsea win the plastic cup ?, oh, I remember the last time they won in Europe, they slashed all the sails and chucked Captain Onidin overboard on the way back :wink:

It ok playing in the Champions, winning it is the hard bit :wink: 
I played Ray Reardon once, I am not a world champion though


----------



## Telbell

Let's hope for Chelsea's sake (and their supporters) that Roman doesn't get fed up with his football plaything

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...incide-with-unveiling-of-Fernando-Torres.html

Looks like they may have to bring in the plastic flags they gave out & sell them on :lol:

OR they'll have to double their ticket prices to.........£100!!


----------



## 96299

CliffyP said:


> [Yeah yeah- Wotever. we don't have to blow the dust off our silverware to read the inscriptions though. :lol: keep playing in the plastic European cup, it suits you sir. :lol: And it's along way from the giddy heights of yesteryear innit. :wink:
> 
> Steve


When did Chelsea win the plastic cup ?, oh, I remember the last time they won in Europe, they slashed all the sails and chucked Captain Onidin overboard on the way back :wink:

It ok playing in the Champions, winning it is the hard bit :wink: 
I played Ray Reardon once, I am not a world champion though [/quote]

Cliffy boy, Your time has been and gone , now it's the time of the West London blues me ol mate, there is no way back for you lot now, time to get over it. :lol:

All the worst for Sunday

Steve


----------



## CliffyP

Telbell said:


> Let's hope for Chelsea's sake (and their supporters) that Roman doesn't get fed up with his football plaything
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...incide-with-unveiling-of-Fernando-Torres.html
> 
> Looks like they may have to bring in the plastic flags they gave out & sell them on :lol:
> 
> OR they'll have to double their ticket prices to.........£100!!


Or his past doesn't catch up with him :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell

> cant wait for Sunday.
> 
> Steve


Nor can I Steve...Nor can I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

how did I know you'd be on here a couple of minutes after full time :roll: What took you so long :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

Chigman said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeah yeah- Wotever. we don't have to blow the dust off our silverware to read the inscriptions though. :lol: keep playing in the plastic European cup, it suits you sir. :lol: And it's along way from the giddy heights of yesteryear innit. :wink:
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> When did Chelsea win the plastic cup ?, oh, I remember the last time they won in Europe, they slashed all the sails and chucked Captain Onidin overboard on the way back :wink:
> 
> It ok playing in the Champions, winning it is the hard bit :wink:
> I played Ray Reardon once, I am not a world champion though
Click to expand...

Cliffy boy, Your time has been and gone , now it's the time of the West London blues me ol mate, there is no way back for you lot now, time to get over it. :lol:

All the worst for Sunday

Steve[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Steve :wink: 
Some player youv'e got yourself there  , you could have bought 55 Million Mars Bars :?


----------



## Telbell

Ok Cliffy- I'm off this thread now and back onto the Kenny Thread! :lol: 
The King is dead-love live the King!

(Notice how the Chelsea fans lived up to their reputation?

No point in having all those plastic flags if you've lost your voices with 10 mins to go and can't be arsed to support your team vocally-when they need it :lol:

" oh it's all gone quiet over there.....!" :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

Dear Roman
Thank you for shopping at Liverpool F C
We hope you are happy with your purchase, we hope you are aware that we are unable to accept returns on anything with 'past its best tag'
We have put you on our mailing list and will keep you up to date with anything else that we are desperate to unload.

Best wishes
KD :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

N.B. On the model you have bought, please stay away from the touchline whilst it is in operation, it may think you are trying to take it off :wink:


----------

